# have i dun the right thing?



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j...om/albums/j128/offolly/th_Picture086.jpg[/IMG
pg]







[/URL]

sold the subaru..got the skyline.. spent 13k on the r33.. have just px,ed the r33 for bee-r 33 racing,, mmmmmmmmmm,, i feel a bit sick,that my baby is going..


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

You KNOW you have done the right thing, your just fishing for more compliments


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

FFS! For the sake of an 'e'?!?! It'll make you look like less of a twat!


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Howsie said:


> FFS! For the sake of an 'e'?!?! It'll make you look like less of a twat!


 took a while to figure out what you meant! 

Alex B


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

Alex j B said:


> took a while to figure out what you meant!
> 
> Alex B


Have I dune the right thing?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Andy106 said:


> Have I dune the right thing?


LOL.

Out of the two, I prefer the white one actually.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Depends*

Did you want a track car?

Looks to my uneducated view that you've chucked in your fast road monster for something that is a basic track weapon. 

So if your not taken with trackwork, you will need to spend to bring the Bee*R beastie to an acceptable road spec.

Personally, I would have kept the white one and bought the Bee*R as a second one. If I couldn't afford it, I would have stayed with the white type 3.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

The BeeR is totally undrivable on the road in its current spec. Yoy would need to completely change the set up and put in a whole new interior, dash etc.

.... then you would have completely changed the car, so why not buy another one in the first place?  

Not meaning to sound negative, as I do really like this car, just hoping its a track car (as mentioned above).


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

offolly said:


> sold the subaru..got the skyline.. spent 13k on the r33.. have just px,ed the r33 for bee-r 33 racing,, mmmmmmmmmm,, i feel a bit sick,that my baby is going..


What, 13K on stickers 

Whats the engine spec on the Bee-R, 'cause it looks stock? 

Is it really a track tuned car, or a road car meant to look 'track tuned'?


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

To be honest - I think the Bee-R looks horrid! Not my thing at all and much prefer the white GTR. I'm sure there was a post a while back about the same Bee-R??

But, as long as you are happy with it mate - who cares what any1 else thinks? 

James.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah thanks people.. all im worried about is were to put the kids and wife..lol...and would anyone like to lick my new weels,,,lol


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

NISFAN said:


> What, 13K on stickers
> 
> Whats the engine spec on the Bee-R, 'cause it looks stock?
> 
> Is it really a track tuned car, or a road car meant to look 'track tuned'?


its got 60k spent on car.. took 8moon to build.. and and blar blar..


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

James GT-R said:


> To be honest - I think the Bee-R looks horrid! Not my thing at all and much prefer the white GTR. I'm sure there was a post a while back about the same Bee-R??
> 
> But, as long as you are happy with it mate - who cares what any1 else thinks?
> 
> James.


yeah and? you need to put ya glasses on mate.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

Totalburnout said:


> The BeeR is totally undrivable on the road in its current spec. Yoy would need to completely change the set up and put in a whole new interior, dash etc.
> 
> .... then you would have completely changed the car, so why not buy another one in the first place?
> 
> Not meaning to sound negative, as I do really like this car, just hoping its a track car (as mentioned above).


i did test dive the bee r... drives nice.. all new and mmmmmmmmmmmm,, it was mmmmmmmm ,,sorry ive just cum,,


----------



## Paul G (Jul 26, 2002)

Have you got any fresh pics ??? 
all the ones posted so far have done the rounds on t'internet many many times 
Just curious ?!


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

offolly said:


> yeah and? you need to put ya glasses on mate.


PMSL!  

Here mate, it's my personal opinion - and if you don't like it.....so ****!!!!

It's your money and if you happy with it that's all that matters.

James.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

well i prefer the bee-r

i think you have a great car and enjoy it


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Lol easy Fella better get the Kleenex out!

As i said on the phone mate, awesome buy! make sure you bring it over on saturday if you getback in time.

Rob


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

i think your new car is one of the best skylines i have ever seen 

CONGRATULATIONS!!

but i have to say it was rather expensive...and only running around 500 if im not mistaken


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

offolly get it down to the dyno day on the 1st & lets see the ponies !


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

scooby = nice

r33 gtr = mustard!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

where did offoly go?


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

they banned him.?


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

they certainly did, for being a spamming idiot and a complete tw*t.

My only guess was he's either a kid or a disgruntled subaru owner who thought he'd just play us all up with his claimed bee-r ownership - which i also doubt.

his main banning offences were ",," ".." lack of grammer, lack of a constucted sentance, oh yeah he also called the site admin an expletive.

so yeah he got banned


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

ISJ said:


> his main banning offences were ... lack of grammer, lack of a constucted sentance


 

Phil


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

ok. thanks for that . im working on the bee-r for him. doing some little mods. ie seating. oil breathing, nice car tho, really stable .


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Do you have pictures of the car?


----------



## deano.33 (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. but busy now give me ya email i,ll get olly the sort you some out.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

ISJ said:


> his main banning offences were ",," ".." lack of grammer, lack of a constucted sentance, oh yeah he also called the site admin an expletive.


What sweet. Sweet, irony.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

deano.33 said:


> yeah. but busy now give me ya email i,ll get olly the sort you some out.


Why is this guy still being allowed to post ?


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Philip said:


> Phil





Durzel said:


> What sweet. Sweet, irony.


 What ??? *looks around nonchalantly*


----------

